# If you've no one to root for...



## richtee (Apr 10, 2008)

Make it the Wings. Why not?   Playoffs begin tonight...

GO WINGS


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Apr 10, 2008)

*I hear ya Rich, buffalo wings, turkey wings, plain ole chicken wings, I LOVE wings! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## starsfaninco (Apr 10, 2008)

Well at least they won't be wasting too much time.  1 and done this year??


----------



## mossymo (Apr 10, 2008)

BigArm's smokin is right on track..... Buffalo Wild Wings, Hooter's, etc. !!!


----------



## funh2o (Apr 10, 2008)

Sorry Rich 

GO WILD even if they lost the first game last night.


----------



## rc1800 (Apr 10, 2008)

Let there be WINGS! LOL


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Apr 10, 2008)

* Hooters?  I went there once, in Atlanta, liked to drowned in my own spit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 10, 2008)

7:00 pm EDT start tonight. A little earlier than usual so a little heads up.

G00000000000000000000 Wings!


----------



## starsfaninco (Apr 10, 2008)

And they better wrap it up in regulation, because the Stars/Ducks game is right after it.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 10, 2008)

Game starts at 7:15 !


----------



## morkdach (Apr 10, 2008)

what game i thought we was talken wings


----------



## capt dan (Apr 10, 2008)

They are leading  1-0 after  1 period.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Another  one to  root for is  Michigan. They are ranked  #1 and they play  the fighting amish at 9 pm in the frozen four. Semi-finals to NCAA  hockey championship! GO BLUE
                   GO WINGS!!

Ahhh life in Michigan is good!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

WINGS WIN!!!!  3-1
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Michigan is down 2-0 in the first!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

DUCKS !


Hehehe!


----------



## capt dan (Apr 11, 2008)

U of M is commin back  3-2  Irish right now in the second!


----------



## starsfaninco (Apr 11, 2008)

Without jinxing it,  STARS are up 3-0 middle of the second.


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

Sigh.... Well, they got to OT anyway.


----------



## navionjim (Apr 11, 2008)

Who are the WINGS? And what is this thing "Hockey" y'all keep talking about? Damn but its hot outside today.
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

You would probably appreciate the game Jim. It's perhaps the last bastion of true gamesmanship and decently behaved athletes in pro sports.

Power + Speed + Grace = Hockey

it's just a LEETLE too fast for SOME folk, however  ;{)


----------



## richtee (Apr 11, 2008)

I meant taken as a whole, the entire group of the "Big 4"... and yes it IS a little rough on the ice. But they are pros. And the REALLY dirty ones seem to get their come-uppance. Moreso BEFORE the instigator rule however   grumble.


----------



## navionjim (Apr 11, 2008)

Actualy I did witness a game while in Canada, I remember it as "Hockey night at the fights."
Jimbo


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 11, 2008)

Goalers in general aren't quite right but "Eddie the Eagle" was a nut case. I think the incident your are talking about he tried to offer the arresting officer $1,000,000.00 to let him walk. Like he had that in his pocket.


----------

